# Your Humor Style Quiz



## reveal (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=17565214125862764376

the Idiot Savant
(42% dark, 46% spontaneous, 63% vulgar)
your humor style:
VULGAR | SPONTANEOUS | LIGHT


You like things silly, immediate, and, above all, outrageous. Ixne on the subtle word play, more testicles on fire, please. People like you are the most likely to RECEIVE internet forwards--and also the most likely to save them in a special folder entitled 'HOLY CRAP'.

Because it's so easily appreciated, and often wacky and physical, your sense of humor never ceases to amuse your friends. Most realize that there's a sly intelligence and a knowing wink to your tastes. Your sense of humor could be called 'anti-pretentious'--but paradoxically enough, that indicates you're smarter than most.

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: Johnny Knoxville - Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## devilbat (Dec 13, 2005)

the Idiot Savant

(38% dark, 69% spontaneous, 47% vulgar) 
your humor style:
VULGAR | SPONTANEOUS | LIGHT


You like things silly, immediate, and, above all, outrageous. Ixne on the subtle word play, more testicles on fire, please. People like you are the most likely to RECEIVE internet forwards--and also the most likely to save them in a special folder entitled 'HOLY '. 

Because it's so easily appreciated, and often wacky and physical, your sense of humor never ceases to amuse your friends. Most realize that there's a sly intelligence and a knowing wink to your tastes. Your sense of humor could be called 'anti-pretentious'--but paradoxically enough, that indicates you're smarter than most. 

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: Johnny Knoxville - Jimmy Kimmel


My test tracked 3 variables How you compared to other people your age and gender:

 You scored higher than 16% on darkness 

 You scored higher than 95% on spontaneity 

 You scored higher than 73% on vulgarity


----------



## ragnar99 (Dec 13, 2005)

the Provacateur
(66% dark, 34% spontaneous, 42% vulgar)
your humor style:
VULGAR | COMPLEX | DARK


You'll crack on anything, and you're often witty, even caustic, about it.

Therefore, your sense of humor is polarizing. You're transgressive, and you've got a seriously sharp 'edge'--maybe too much for some folks. If they get you, people think you're one of the funniest (and smartest) people in the world. If they don't, they think you're an ass. Whatever, right? While some might question your judgement, your comic intellect is unquestionably respected.

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: Chris Rock - Lenny Bruce - George Carlin


----------



## The Shaman (Dec 13, 2005)

the Cutting Edge

(52% dark, 42% spontaneous, 26% vulgar) 
your humor style:
CLEAN | SPONTANEOUS | DARK


Your humor's mostly innocent and off-the-cuff, but somehow there's something slightly menacing about you. Part of your humor is making people a little uncomfortable, even if the things you say aren't themselves confrontational. You probably have a very dry delivery, or are seriously over-the-top.

Your type is the most likely to appreciate a good insult and/or broken bone and/or very very fat person dancing.

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: David Letterman - John Belushi


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 13, 2005)

the Prankster
(47% dark, 38% spontaneous, 36% vulgar)
your humor style:
CLEAN | COMPLEX | LIGHT


Your humor has an intellectual, even conceptual slant to it. You're not pretentious, but you're not into what some would call 'low humor' either. You'll laugh at a good dirty joke, but you definitely prefer something clever to something moist.

You probably like well-thought-out pranks and/or spoofs and it's highly likely you've tried one of these things yourself. In a lot of ways, yours is the most entertaining type of humor because it's smart without being mean-spirited.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 13, 2005)

the Wit

(61% dark, 23% spontaneous, 21% vulgar) 
your humor style:
CLEAN | COMPLEX | DARK

I don't think I agree... especially since it told me that I would like The Office (I don't like the BBC version and the American version fills me with rage and hatred).


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 13, 2005)

the Wit

(57% dark, 34% spontaneous, 31% vulgar) 
your humor style:
CLEAN | COMPLEX | DARK


----------



## amethal (Dec 13, 2005)

Another prankster.

16% dark, 30% spontaneous, 36% vulgar.

Who the heck are Conan O'Brian and Ashton Kutcher?


----------



## reveal (Dec 13, 2005)

amethal said:
			
		

> Another prankster.
> 
> 16% dark, 30% spontaneous, 36% vulgar.
> 
> Who the heck are Conan O'Brian and Ashton Kutcher?




Conan O'Brien

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## Ferret (Dec 13, 2005)

You scored higher than 29% on darkness
You scored higher than 62% on spontaneity
You scored higher than 78% on vulgarity

Idiot Savant. I'm not sure about that, pratt falls amuse me, but not as much as stupid jokes/Cleaver puns.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Dec 13, 2005)

> the Ham
> (33% dark, 61% spontaneous, 36% vulgar)
> your humor style:
> CLEAN | SPONTANEOUS | LIGHT
> ...




Yup.  Fairly accurate.

R E


----------



## amethal (Dec 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Conan O'Brien
> 
> Ashton Kutcher



Thanks. 

Can't see me writing any Simpsons episodes though!


----------



## nakia (Dec 13, 2005)

the Wit
(61% dark, 38% spontaneous, 21% vulgar)
your humor style:
CLEAN | COMPLEX | DARK

That's pretty accurate, though Woody Allen annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2005)

the Ham

(42% dark, 42% spontaneous, 15% vulgar) 
your humor style:
CLEAN | SPONTANEOUS | LIGHT


Your style's goofy, innocent and feel-good. Perfect for parties and for the dads who chaperone them. You can actually get away with corny jokes, and I bet your sense of humor is a guilty pleasure for your friends. People of your type are often the most approachable and popular people in their circle. Your simple & silly good-naturedness is immediately recognizable, and it sets you apart in this sarcastic world. 

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: Will Ferrell - Will Smith


----------



## Zander (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm a Comic   
19% Dark, 38% Spontaneous, 42% Vulgar


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 13, 2005)

Another ham here. I can see it.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 13, 2005)

the Comic
(47% dark, 38% spontaneous, 42% vulgar)
your humor style:
VULGAR | COMPLEX | LIGHT


Yours is the most versatile and also the most popular kind of humor. You'll crack a joke about just about anything, but you're not mean-spirited or intimidating, so you can get away with it--even when, for example, you bust on Mexicans.

You appreciate a good dirty joke as much as next person, but, over all, you've got a brainier approach to humor than most. Now just go out there and write up a routine; it's likely you'd be good at it.

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: Dave Chappelle - Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Mystery Man (Dec 13, 2005)

almost right, I have a job.   

the Shock Jock
(57% dark, 61% spontaneous, 47% vulgar)
your humor style:
VULGAR | SPONTANEOUS | DARK


Your sense of humor is off-the-cuff and kind of gross. Is it is also sinister, cynical, and vaguely threatening to the purer folks of this world. You probably get off on that. You would cut a greasy fart, then blame it on your mom, and then just shrug when someone pointed out that she's dead.

Yours is hands-down the most outrageous sense of humor; you like things trangressive and hardcore. It's highly likely (a) you have no limits (b) you have no scruples and (c) you have no job. Ironically, it's your type of humor that can make the biggest bucks in show business.

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: Howard Stern - Adam Sandler - Roseanne Barr


----------



## kyloss (Dec 13, 2005)

the Prankster

(47% dark, 26% spontaneous, 10% vulgar) 
your humor style:
CLEAN | COMPLEX | LIGHT


----------



## reveal (Dec 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> the Wit
> 
> (61% dark, 23% spontaneous, 21% vulgar)
> your humor style:
> ...




Apparently, you're my arch enemy.


----------



## Wystan (Dec 13, 2005)

Jokesite said:
			
		

> the Wit
> (57% dark, 23% spontaneous, 26% vulgar)
> your humor style:
> CLEAN | COMPLEX | DARK
> ...




I agree


----------



## Xath (Dec 13, 2005)

the Prankster

(42% dark, 34% spontaneous, 31% vulgar) 
your humor style:
CLEAN | COMPLEX | LIGHT


Your humor has an intellectual, even conceptual slant to it. You're not pretentious, but you're not into what some would call 'low humor' either. You'll laugh at a good dirty joke, but you definitely prefer something clever to something moist.

You probably like well-thought-out pranks and/or spoofs and it's highly likely you've tried one of these things yourself. In a lot of ways, yours is the most entertaining type of humor because it's smart without being mean-spirited.

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: Conan O'Brian - Ashton Kutcher  


Mystery Man is my nemesis...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm a prankster too

the Prankster

(42% dark, 34% spontaneous, 15% vulgar) 
your humor style:
CLEAN | COMPLEX | LIGHT


Your humor has an intellectual, even conceptual slant to it. You're not pretentious, but you're not into what some would call 'low humor' either. You'll laugh at a good dirty joke, but you definitely prefer something clever to something moist.

You probably like well-thought-out pranks and/or spoofs and it's highly likely you've tried one of these things yourself. In a lot of ways, yours is the most entertaining type of humor because it's smart without being mean-spirited.

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: Conan O'Brian - Ashton Kutcher


----------



## Belen (Dec 13, 2005)

I am the:

the Idiot Savant
(38% dark, 69% spontaneous, 47% vulgar)


----------



## reveal (Dec 13, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I am the:
> 
> the Idiot Savant
> (38% dark, 69% spontaneous, 47% vulgar)




Welcome to the club!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 13, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> the Ham
> 
> (42% dark, 42% spontaneous, 15% vulgar)
> your humor style:
> ...



 You and me both, budday!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You and me both, budday!



 Wow, reading Fenris's post again in your quote, I realised that I got almost the exact same scores as he did (exact same on dark and vulgar, only a few % off on spontaneous) and I got grouped differently.  Weird.  But I'm probably more of a Ham than a Prankster.


----------



## Hijinks (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm a Shock Jock too, but only because I couldn't see any of the pictures so had to entirely guess as to what they were.

Stupid work filters!


----------



## Wombat (Dec 13, 2005)

*...and apparently I would have been a German Expatriate as well...*

the Wit

(57% dark, 34% spontaneous, 10% vulgar)

your humor style: CLEAN |  COMPLEX  |  DARK 

You like things edgy, subtle, and smart. I guess that means you're probably an intellectual, but don't take that to mean pretentious. You realize 'dumb' can be witty--after all isn't that the Simpsons' philosophy?--but  rudeness for its own sake, 'gross-out' humor and most other things found in a fraternity leave you totally flat. I  guess you just have a more cerebral approach than most. You have the perfect mindset for a joke writer or staff  writer.  Your sense of humor takes the most thought to appreciate, but it's also the best, in my opinion.

You probably loved _the Office_. 

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: Jon Stewart - Woody Allen - Ricky Gervais


----------



## reveal (Dec 13, 2005)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> I'm a Shock Jock too, but only because I couldn't see any of the pictures so had to entirely guess as to what they were.
> 
> Stupid work filters!




www.hidemyass.com


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 13, 2005)

the Ham

(23% dark, 50% spontaneous, 36% vulgar) 
your humor style:
CLEAN | SPONTANEOUS | LIGHT


Your style's goofy, innocent and feel-good. Perfect for parties and for the dads who chaperone them. You can actually get away with corny jokes, and I bet your sense of humor is a guilty pleasure for your friends. People of your type are often the most approachable and popular people in their circle. Your simple & silly good-naturedness is immediately recognizable, and it sets you apart in this sarcastic world. 

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: Will Ferrell - Will Smith  


_Addendum:  The Expatriate
Achtung! You are 38% brainwashworthy, 22% antitolerant, and 33% blindly patriotic  
Congratulations! You are not susceptible to brainwashing, your values and cares extend beyond the borders of your own country, and your Blind Patriotism does not reach unhealthy levels. If you had been German in the 30s, you would've left the country. 

One bad scenario -- as I hypothetically project you back in time -- is that you just wouldn't have cared one way or the other about Nazism. Maybe politics don't interest you enough. But the fact that you took this test means they probably do. I'm gonna give you the benefit of the doubt.

Did you know that many of the smartest Germans departed prior to the beginning of World War II, because they knew some evil  was brewing? Brain Drain. Many of them were scientists. It is very possible you could have been one of them. 

Conclusion: born and raised in Germany in the early 1930's, you would not have been a Nazi.
_ 


Interesting stuff.

RC


----------



## Brain (Dec 13, 2005)

the Wit

(71% dark, 23% spontaneous, 21% vulgar)


----------



## Audhild&Krin (Dec 13, 2005)

WooHoo!  Not only am I a member of the Wit comedy club, I am also a member of the Resistance.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 13, 2005)

The Cutting Edge

Your humor's mostly innocent and off-the-cuff, but somehow there's something slightly menacing about you. Part of your humor is making people a little uncomfortable, even if the things you say aren't themselves confrontational. You probably have a very dry delivery, or are seriously over-the-top.

Your type is the most likely to appreciate a good insult and/or broken bone and/or very very fat person dancing.

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: David Letterman - John Belushi

I think that's pretty accurate. if anyone has found me funny, it's usually for those reasons.


----------



## StupidSmurf (Dec 13, 2005)

the Cutting Edge

(57% dark, 46% spontaneous, 26% vulgar) 
your humor style:
CLEAN | SPONTANEOUS | DARK


Your humor's mostly innocent and off-the-cuff, but somehow there's something slightly menacing about you. Part of your humor is making people a little uncomfortable, even if the things you say aren't themselves confrontational. You probably have a very dry delivery, or are seriously over-the-top.

Your type is the most likely to appreciate a good insult and/or broken bone and/or very very fat person dancing.

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: David Letterman - John Belushi


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 13, 2005)

the Wit
(71% dark, 30% spontaneous, 10% vulgar)
your humor style:
CLEAN | COMPLEX | DARK

Sounds about right.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 13, 2005)

the Wit

(61% dark, 26% spontaneous, 15% vulgar) 
your humor style:
CLEAN | COMPLEX | DARK


You like things edgy, subtle, and smart. I guess that means you're probably an intellectual, but don't take that to mean pretentious. You realize 'dumb' can be witty--after all isn't that the Simpsons' philosophy?--but rudeness for its own sake, 'gross-out' humor and most other things found in a fraternity leave you totally flat. 

I guess you just have a more cerebral approach than most. You have the perfect mindset for a joke writer or staff writer.

Your sense of humor takes the most thought to appreciate, but it's also the best, in my opinion. 

You probably loved the Office. If you don't know what I'm talking about, check it out here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/theoffice/. 

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: Jon Stewart - Woody Allen - Ricky Gervais 

Makes sense to me.


----------



## kenobi65 (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't fit in here... 

The Prankster

(42% dark, 30% spontaneous, 36% vulgar) 
your humor style:
CLEAN | COMPLEX | LIGHT

Your humor has an intellectual, even conceptual slant to it. You're not pretentious, but you're not into what some would call 'low humor' either. You'll laugh at a good dirty joke, but you definitely prefer something clever to something moist.

You probably like well-thought-out pranks and/or spoofs and it's highly likely you've tried one of these things yourself. In a lot of ways, yours is the most entertaining type of humor because it's smart without being mean-spirited.

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: Conan O'Brian - Ashton Kutcher


----------



## Starman (Dec 13, 2005)

I am also "the Wit."

52% Dark. 6% Spontaneous, 26% Vulgar


----------



## Aust Diamondew (Dec 13, 2005)

You scored higher than 76% on darkness 
You scored higher than 40% on spontaneity 
You scored higher than 21% on vulgarity 

You probably have a very dry delivery, or are seriously over-the-top. *True*

Your type is the most likely to appreciate a good insult and/or broken bone and/or very very fat person dancing. *Half True*  (Dancing fat people and broken bones can piss me off.)


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm a Comic.


----------



## Mystery Man (Dec 13, 2005)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> I'm a Shock Jock too, but only because I couldn't see any of the pictures so had to entirely guess as to what they were.




Welcome brother (or sister)!


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Dec 14, 2005)

> your humor style:
> VULGAR | COMPLEX | LIGHT
> 
> 
> ...




Eh...I guess so. Probably closer than anything else.


----------



## AIM-54 (Dec 14, 2005)

The Wit
52% dark, 30% spontaneous, 31% vulgar

You like things edgy, subtle, and smart. I guess that means you're probably an intellectual, but don't take that to mean pretentious. You realize 'dumb' can be witty--after all isn't that the Simpsons' philosophy?--but rudeness for its own sake, 'gross-out' humor and most other things found in a fraternity leave you totally flat. I  guess you just have a more cerebral approach than most. You have the perfect mindset for a joke writer or staff  writer.Your sense of humor takes the most thought to appreciate, but it's also the best, in my opinion.

And because it's there...

The Resistance
Achtung! You are 38% brainwashworthy, 22% antitolerant, and 61% blindly patriotic
Welcome to the Resistance (Der Widerstand)! You believe in freedom, justice, equality, and your country, and you can't be converted to the the dark side.

Breakdown: your Blind Patriotism levels are borderline unhealthy, but you show such a love of people from everywhere and a natural resistance to brainwashing, you would probably focus your energy to fight the Fuehrer with furor, so to speak.

Conclusion: born and raised in Germany in the early 1930's, you would have taken up ARMS against the oppressors. Or even your friends' oppressors. Congratulations!


I can't find any glaring inconsistencies in either result.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm a Wit 
(57% dark, 30% spontaneous, 26% vulgar) 

your humor style: 
CLEAN |COMPLEX |DARK 

You like things edgy, subtle, and smart. I guess that means you're probably an intellectual, but don't take that to mean pretentious. You realize 'dumb' can be witty--after all isn't that the Simpsons' philosophy?--but  rudeness for its own sake, 'gross-out' humor and most other things found in a fraternity leave you totally flat. 

I  guess you just have a more cerebral approach than most. You have the perfect mindset for a joke writer or staff  writer. 

Your sense of humor takes the most thought to appreciate, but it's also the best, in my opinion. 

You probably loved the Office . If you don't know what I'm talking about, check it out here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/theoffice/ .

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: Jon Stewart - Woody Allen - Ricky Gervais


----------



## Aaron L (Dec 14, 2005)

the Wit
(57% dark, 19% spontaneous, 26% vulgar)
your humor style:
CLEAN | COMPLEX | DARK


You like things edgy, subtle, and smart. I guess that means you're probably an intellectual, but don't take that to mean pretentious. You realize 'dumb' can be witty--after all isn't that the Simpsons' philosophy?--but rudeness for its own sake, 'gross-out' humor and most other things found in a fraternity leave you totally flat.

I guess you just have a more cerebral approach than most. You have the perfect mindset for a joke writer or staff writer.

Your sense of humor takes the most thought to appreciate, but it's also the best, in my opinion.

You probably loved the Office. If you don't know what I'm talking about, check it out here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/theoffice/.

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: Jon Stewart - Woody Allen - Ricky Gervais 

sure, Ill go along with that.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, reading Fenris's post again in your quote, I realised that I got almost the exact same scores as he did (exact same on dark and vulgar, only a few % off on spontaneous) and I got grouped differently.  Weird.  But I'm probably more of a Ham than a Prankster.



 I was a really strong Ham, actually.


----------



## Wild Gazebo (Dec 14, 2005)

the Prankster

(42% dark, 38% spontaneous, 26% vulgar) 
your humor style:
CLEAN | COMPLEX | LIGHT


Your humor has an intellectual, even conceptual slant to it. You're not pretentious, but you're not into what some would call 'low humor' either. You'll laugh at a good dirty joke, but you definitely prefer something clever to something moist.

You probably like well-thought-out pranks and/or spoofs and it's highly likely you've tried one of these things yourself. In a lot of ways, yours is the most entertaining type of humor because it's smart without being mean-spirited.


----------



## amethal (Dec 14, 2005)

I did pretty badly on the nazi test - fell into the "gullible, but did feel bothered for a while when they arrested my Jewish neighbours" category.

Oh well, scored quite high on two different "Are you my ideal man" tests. Of course, I don't know how badly I was marked down for my answer of "yes" to the "are you married?" question.   

It did cheer me up when some guy's deeply flawed (clearly!) intelligence test reckoned I am a genius.

Am I the only one finding these tests addictive?


----------



## Alenda (Dec 14, 2005)

Hmm.... Belen only 47% vulgar, I think that's a little low 

I am a Ham, by the way... I'm all about corny jokes and innocent fun.

My stats are as follows:
23% dark, 50% spontaneous, 10% vulgar. That means 98% of people who are my age/gender have a darker sense of humor than me and 99% of people who are my age/gender have a more vulgar sense of humor than I do.

Of course, I'm sure my 23% dark score came from the fact that I thought the kitty in the sandwich was just TOO cute!


----------



## Wild Gazebo (Dec 14, 2005)

The kitten running from 'God's puppet assassins' was my desktop picture for a good year.


----------



## FickleGM (Dec 14, 2005)

the Ham

(33% dark, 57% spontaneous, 36% vulgar) 
your humor style:
CLEAN | SPONTANEOUS | LIGHT


Your style's goofy, innocent and feel-good. Perfect for parties and for the dads who chaperone them. You can actually get away with corny jokes, and I bet your sense of humor is a guilty pleasure for your friends. People of your type are often the most approachable and popular people in their circle. Your simple & silly good-naturedness is immediately recognizable, and it sets you apart in this sarcastic world. 

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: Will Ferrell - Will Smith


----------



## crybaby (Dec 15, 2005)

the Shock Jock

(52% dark, 53% spontaneous, 52% vulgar) 
your humor style:
VULGAR | SPONTANEOUS | DARK


Your sense of humor is off-the-cuff and kind of gross. Is it is also sinister, cynical, and vaguely threatening to the purer folks of this world. You probably get off on that. You would cut a greasy fart, then blame it on your mom, and then just shrug when someone pointed out that she's dead. 

Yours is hands-down the most outrageous sense of humor; you like things trangressive and hardcore. It's highly likely (a) you have no limits (b) you have no scruples and (c) you have no job. Ironically, it's your type of humor that can make the biggest bucks in show business.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, reading Fenris's post again in your quote, I realised that I got almost the exact same scores as he did (exact same on dark and vulgar, only a few % off on spontaneous) and I got grouped differently.  Weird.  But I'm probably more of a Ham than a Prankster.





Maybe you're my long lost twin? That or my mind control device is finally working


----------



## Rel (Dec 15, 2005)

the Ham

(47% dark, 53% spontaneous, 21% vulgar) 
your humor style:
CLEAN | SPONTANEOUS | LIGHT


Your style's goofy, innocent and feel-good. Perfect for parties and for the dads who chaperone them. You can actually get away with corny jokes, and I bet your sense of humor is a guilty pleasure for your friends. People of your type are often the most approachable and popular people in their circle. Your simple & silly good-naturedness is immediately recognizable, and it sets you apart in this sarcastic world. 

PEOPLE LIKE YOU: Will Ferrell - Will Smith 


I find this test interesting for what it measures and what it doesn't.  It measures vulgarity (essentially potty humor) but not perversity (sex jokes).  Anyway, the blurb describes me well enough so I'm happy to have taken the test.


----------



## Agamon (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm a ham.  I didn't need the internet to tell me that.   

the Ham
(33% dark, 57% spontaneous, 36% vulgar)
your humor style:
CLEAN | SPONTANEOUS | LIGHT


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Dec 16, 2005)

The Wit 
(CLEAN | COMPLEX | DARK)
52% dark, 34% spontaneous, 36% vulgar
You like things edgy, subtle, and smart. I guess that means you're probably an intellectual, but don't take that to mean pretentious. You realize 'dumb' can be witty--after all isn't that the Simpsons' philosophy?--but rudeness for its own sake, 'gross-out' humor and most other things found in a fraternity leave you totally flat.



 Not far off the mark actually...


----------

